# Kanemasa 270mm Sujihiki



## Brad Gibson (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just got this bad boy off of another forum member and have put it through a couple weeks on the line and my roommate who is also a line cook is using it on the line as we speak.

I work in a steakhouse and ran the knife through about 20 each ribloins and striploins as well as did some filet portioning with it. I found it too long and basically unreasonable to break down tenderloins so I kept that for a smaller knife. I also use the suji to portion salmon, swordfish, and big eye #1 ahi tuna and had a wonderful time with it for those tasks as well.

I found this knife to have one of those most aesthetically pleasing shapes I have seen in a suji. Its kirisukesque tip and long lines give it a great look. I really did not enjoy the handle as much as I should but I think it is simply because it is a western and it feels a little handle heavy for my liking. I am more of a wa handled kind of guy and in the future I hope to be able to get my hands on a wa suji of the same size or longer.

I never had a problem with this but as of now my roommate has had it for about a week and a half and I saw it the other night and it has a ton of micro chips in it. Like four near the heel and one near the tip. He swears he isnt using it on any hard foods or abusing it and I trust that. 

Has anyone else found a kanemasa blade being prone to chipping? Please chime in if you have had experiences with a carbon sujihiki of this length chipping on you and if you have any suggestions as to a way to sharpen it so that it would be less likely to happen again. 

I have sharpened this knife on a green brick 2000 grit synthetic a baby blue 6000 grit and stropped on balsa woods with sprays.

I don't know why the knife would be chipping other than maybe the steel is prone to it or if there is something obvious to you guys that I am doing wrong in the sharpening process. I am not using any microbevels and I barely know what a microbevel is, but for some reason I thought that maybe I should put one on to strengthen it.

Thanks for your replies and taking the time to read my short review,

Brad





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

:spiteful:


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice looking blade, I love that profile myself. Sounds like a microbevel is just what you need. Jon has a good video on them on his youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwnFrjiAA_8&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB&index=10

I found it helped alot on my knives, especially the harder ones.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've used/seen/sharpened several. I haven't seen excessive microchipping.


----------



## Miles (Jul 4, 2013)

Never had an issue with mine. If you don't have issues with chipping and your roomie has issues then I can only presume there must be something in his technique or maybe something that he's cutting that's creating the issue. Easy solution is microbevel or simply sharpen at a slightly more obtuse angle to give it a bit more strength behind the edge.


----------



## Miles (Jul 4, 2013)

BTW, that's a sweet handle...


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2013)

i'm going to have to go with user fault on the microchipping... this is not a knife i would expect to see that in... the steel/HT is on the tougher side for sure


----------



## mano (Jul 4, 2013)

Brad got that knife from me and if he wants to sell it back I'll buy it! I bought it from Jon about 2.5 years ago, kalaeb did the handle (he did a great job even though he'd just started) and I never had a microchip that I recall. The steel is pretty pedestrian but it took a nice edge. The profile is terrific.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice knife, profile and handle. You guys must have a sweet station on the line to be able to rock such a lengthy knife! 
Also glad to see another Marco fan!


----------



## Benuser (Jul 4, 2013)

Some knives have a lot of microchipping as long as you don't entirely remove the buffered factory edge.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2013)

this one is nowhere near a new knife though


----------



## Benuser (Jul 4, 2013)

JBroida said:


> this one is nowhere near a new knife though


You're absolutely right. I need a good coffee. Sorry, guys.


----------

